# new garage build



## Uncle Winnet

new garage build

so its time to build a new garage

we got our house about 3 years ago and has taken that long to sell the old house

this is the house as it stands

front










garage will be extended further back which we are converting to more living room and a bed room for my mum 









back the conservatory will be removed and a proper extension built which will be a bedroom for my mum and a summer room next to it 


















and this will be where the new garage will go





































garage will follow the boundary line so gets wider as it goes back

plans off the house now with out conservatory










and off what we are hoping to get passed










got to decide how big we want the new rooms and where we want doors and stuff before tomorrow night as the architect is coming round to discus the last bits


----------



## Uncle Winnet

quick pic of what it should look like will have the full plans in to council this week then its 8 weeks to wait see what they say will also have a copy of all the plans this week will post when i do


----------



## AdamC

Looks like a big project that would give you some great usable space when done.
Hope everything goes OK with the council.


----------



## WO-WO

Be good to watch this project grow!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so got all the plans now




























how the house looks now



















and what we are hoping to get passed










and what the floor plan will be


----------



## matty_doh

Small world - my grandad used to live over the road from you (the one that's up for sale at the moment). Driven/ridden past lots of times and had a peek when the door has been open.

Good luck with the build & hope to see some other interesting stuff going on in the new garage :thumb:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

thanks yes only been her a cpl of years used to live about 5 mins from here b4


----------



## Alfa male

Decent sized plot and interesting project. Good luck with planning process


----------



## dubb

Best of luck with the planning. Looks like an ambitious build, love it!


----------



## Jonny_R

good luck with the project looks interesting.

Shame your loosing the double width garage by the looks of it, but can see why and understand why


----------



## vsideboy

good luck mate, hope your builders don't mess you about and get 90% finished then leave tumbleweeds blowing past your house for months on end while they get on with their next job.

Yeah both me and my neighbours have had similarly bad experiences with different builders 2 years apart!


----------



## Beauty&Beast

Good Luck with this project. Look forward seeing how it progresses.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Jonny_R said:


> good luck with the project looks interesting.
> 
> Shame your loosing the double width garage by the looks of it, but can see why and understand why


might be loosing it at the front but as it goes back it gets wider

its 3.250 meters at front 11 meters long and back is 5.250 meters

so the new garage will have more Square Meters think its about 46 compared to 35 before


----------



## Uncle Winnet

vsideboy said:


> good luck mate, hope your builders don't mess you about and get 90% finished then leave tumbleweeds blowing past your house for months on end while they get on with their next job.
> 
> Yeah both me and my neighbours have had similarly bad experiences with different builders 2 years apart!


hope not as i have 3 freinds who are all in the building trade


----------



## Kev_mk3

cant wait to see this


----------



## Uncle Winnet

not much happing 

Neighbour Notifications Sent 

also planning Officer came yesterday to put up the standerd notice and also had a quick look around and take a few pics 

wasnt here so couldn't have a chat the Target date is 22/08/2016


----------



## Adz-FRS

Looking good Uncle Winnet! Plenty of room for the Series 1.

(Im the guy with the yellow Blaster 1200 from Stannah the other week BTW  )


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Adz-FRS said:


> Looking good Uncle Winnet! Plenty of room for the Series 1.
> 
> (Im the guy with the yellow Blaster 1200 from Stannah the other week BTW  )


ah yes nice ski that small world


----------



## Uncle Winnet

good news today well last night when i looked on line it had changed to planning permitted 

then this morning the all important letter


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so got the building regulations submission drawings all sorted


















had 1 builder round for a quote got 2 more coming in next few days


----------



## Bustanut

Good luck with this, having an extension built myself at the moment. I suggest you are sat/lying down when you read the builders quotes.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so the build starts end off February 1st bit will be the new garage then convert the old 1 then see where we stand on the funds before having the summer room done


----------



## Daz.

Looking forward to this one - take lots of pictures!


----------



## CoachPJ

I'll enjoy following this thread. Good luck with the build


----------



## Darlofan

Looking forward to watching progress here. Hopefully our plans for similar will be complete next week. Good to see you're prioritising garage before mums room!!:lol:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

darlofan said:


> looking forward to watching progress here. Hopefully our plans for similar will be complete next week. Good to see you're prioritising garage before mums room!!:lol:


need the garage doing 1st so i can transfer all my stuff in 2 it


----------



## AllenF

Mate your nuts. .
Wtf are you building an extension for.
There is a perfectly good shed there to stick your mum in


----------



## Sj2112

Great project


----------



## Uncle Winnet

work should be starting on 28th or 1st


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so the work started today at 1


----------



## Uncle Winnet

home a bit late tonight but quite a bit done


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so some more digging out done 2 more skips full


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so footings in this morning


----------



## Uncle Winnet

brick work started


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so now we are up to floor level so ready to back fill and level then concrete


----------



## harrytimms

Uncle Winnet said:


> so now we are up to floor level so ready to back fill and level then concrete


Looking good, quick question though there's a trailer in your back garden. How's that gonna come out or are you taking it out while you still can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Winnet

harrytimms said:


> Looking good, quick question though there's a trailer in your back garden. How's that gonna come out or are you taking it out while you still can
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will be taken out before the wall are built up


----------



## enc

Speedy progress !!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

back filled


----------



## Uncle Winnet

A busy day 
28 tonne out
10 tonne crusher run back in and compacted ready for building inspector visit


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so yesterday half the slap got layed i wasnt here as i was on a trackday

but got some pics these 2 pics give a feel for the size builders van with trailer on




































































































































































































































































































then he was back this morning to smooth it off


----------



## J306TD

Wow that's a good size garage / mancave. Keep the updates coming

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## richtea78

Looking good which is more than can be said for your fence, you've wrecked that!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

2nd part off floor layed will get level tomorrow morning then start on the brick work


----------



## 20vKarlos

Uncle Winnet said:


>


No longer interested in this build! :doublesho :doublesho   :argie: :argie:

:thumb::lol:


----------



## transtek

20vKarlos said:


> No longer interested in this build! :doublesho :doublesho   :argie: :argie:
> 
> :thumb::lol:


Have to agree that builders are looking a lot better these days:thumb:


----------



## Wozza

Looks good, but did Marty McFly take the pictures?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so floor nice and flat

















also got some bricks but the weather is **** here


----------



## VIPER

Coming along nicely there matey :thumb: 

Had to smile and doff my cap to the guy with the power float. I did a little bit of that during my time in the building trade and I never did quite get the hang of it lol!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so weather been good today so more bricks












































































































should be more done tomorrow as they want to make up for lost time


----------



## richtea78

What's going on with the wonky half bricks? Rest of it looks really need so guess there is a reason for it?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

theres a piller going there there's a anther skin of bricks to go in yet


----------



## richtea78

Ah that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so more brick work done today and some blocks and sand delivered


----------



## richtea78

Is the white vertical roll an expansion gap?


----------



## sata

superb write up..... that brickie is spot on there with his finish..... just goes to show that "college" does teach them something..... really enjoying the build... they certainly dont hang about....:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## jj9

Wozza said:


> Looks good, but did Marty McFly take the pictures?


Could have been Bill Murray!

The build is looking very good :thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## brian245

Lucky you do not get earthquakes, that would all fall down at the first tremor.
I'm not criticising, just marveling at different building requirements.
You should end up with a nice garage


----------



## vsideboy

it's coming on well mate.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

block work gone up today


----------



## Kev.O

Looks like they are doing a fantastic job of the brick and block work, well done.


----------



## Sean15

Is there no wall ties between the blocks and bricks? 
Why aren't the blocks lining up with the facing bricks, there's a gap with the paper towel stuck in it.


----------



## sshooie

I saw plenty of ties...


----------



## Guest

Sean15 said:


> Is there no wall ties between the blocks and bricks?
> Why aren't the blocks lining up with the facing bricks, there's a gap with the paper towel stuck in it.


73mm "imperial" brick...standard metric blocks.There are specific ties for this situation...better than bending the ties to suit,but cost more.
Expansion joint....is that the "paper towel"?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so scaffolding went up last week but brickei had a cpl of days off for personnel reasons










but was back on it today


----------



## Sean15

I think I would have removed the shed first. By the look of it the door is now blocked by the new wall. ( unless there is another entrance into the shed that is) maybe behind them fence panels is there a door.


----------



## Zetec-al

Sean15 said:


> I think I would have removed the shed first. By the look of it the door is now blocked by the new wall. ( unless there is another entrance into the shed that is) maybe behind them fence panels is there a door.


If you look closely in one of the pictures you can see the Shed door is on the other side meaning you can still get in :thumb:


----------



## Sean15

Zetec-al said:


> If you look closely in one of the pictures you can see the Shed door is on the other side meaning you can still get in :thumb:


Are you not mistaking it for next doors shed?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Sean15 said:


> I think I would have removed the shed first. By the look of it the door is now blocked by the new wall. ( unless there is another entrance into the shed that is) maybe behind them fence panels is there a door.


shed will be moved on friday


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so bit off an updat it has been decide to do the summer room instead of waiting as this will make it easier to dig the foundations as we can still get the digger in at this point

if we left it till after the garage is built we would not get a digger in which will put the price up quite a lot

just means we will have to knock a few bricks down on this wall










so ground works for summer room will start next week

so just more brick work on garage today


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so things are moveing on we are up to full hight now just a bit of brick work to finsh off over the back door and stuff

digger should be back tomorrow to start on the summer room































































































































so tomorrow this should be coming down


----------



## Danjc

Coming along nicely I bet it's great to see it taking shape.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so more done started on the back room today did have a wee miss hap

dont think water is supposed to be coming from there










conservatory gone










brick work on lintel done



















more digging


----------



## Jack R

Looking good, it should be a nice addition when it's finished.


----------



## crazylegs

Are you not putting insulation in the walls.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

crazylegs said:


> Are you not putting insulation in the walls.


no its a garage


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so bit off a nightmare over the last cpl off days

1st of friday morning the skip wagon turns up dropped 2 skips in the road the was just about to lift up the full skip and it had no lift so they had to ring for a Mechanic to come out he tried every thing but nothing work so ended up at 1 pm they had to drive back to there depot with the host down like this 









by then we had lost a few hrs work as the dumper could not get round the truck not that he could put the stuff anywhere any way so a 2nd skip wagon turd up to move and takeaway the skips

then as we was digging the foundations we ran in to 2nd problem some 1 had concreted over a man hole not good phone call to building inspector coulden get here till yesterday had to dig an extra foot wide to take the soil pipe past where the founditions are this is where the man hole cover was










so now we have foundations in


















































should have some delvers this week more brick and sand and also timber and roof tiles for the garage


----------



## richtea78

Hope that radiators off otherwise it could get expensive to heat that!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

brick work was built up last week then floor was poured this morning


----------



## Kev.O

Credit to the builders, they don't hang around. The work is going to make the house massive by the time it's finished.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

coming on now


----------



## Guest

Not seen cavities closed around windows/doors in a habitable structure (as opposed to garages etc) like that for years.Cant see a vertical DPC...hasnt the building inspector commented?

http://blog.kingspaninsulation.co.uk/close-cavity-around-window-door-openings/

http://www.buildingcentre.co.uk/news/cavity-closers-what-you-need-to-know


----------



## CrispyL

Gonna be huge!

How come you didn't lay all the footings at once then do all the brickwork in one go?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

aka.eric said:


> Not seen cavities closed around windows/doors in a habitable structure (as opposed to garages etc) like that for years.Cant see a vertical DPC...hasnt the building inspector commented?
> 
> http://blog.kingspaninsulation.co.uk/close-cavity-around-window-door-openings/
> 
> http://www.buildingcentre.co.uk/news/cavity-closers-what-you-need-to-know


buliding inspector is all happy with it


----------



## Uncle Winnet

CrispyL said:


> Gonna be huge!
> 
> How come you didn't lay all the footings at once then do all the brickwork in one go?


wasnt going to do the summer room till later but plans chaged


----------



## Uncle Winnet

more done over last few days


































































the the fun bit putting steal in 

















































and more brick work done


----------



## simon1969

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

Great progress :thumb:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

bit more done today 1 more steal in brick work done and some timber fitted and loads cut ready to fit tomorrow

also had the roller door man round to measure up for the door


































also been to see about scissor lift orderd 1


----------



## Liver

awesome build


----------



## Uncle Winnet

bit done on roof


----------



## Jack R

Surely they should of all had the birds mouths cut into the rafters before being put up?


----------



## Guest

JR1982 said:


> Surely they should of all had the birds mouths cut into the rafters before being put up?


Strange but true...in some areas building control no longer seem to insist on birdsmouth,s.Why?...who knows...it was always considered important.

"The overall stability of the roof and prevention of roof spread is vital. This can be achieved by forming the roof members into triangles and by connecting the roof members to each other and to ridges, wall plates and purlins satisfactorily. The use of birdsmouth joints, etc. helps."

Still NHBC requirement...
The following should be used at
main connections:
• RAFTERS to ceiling joists: nailed lapped
joint. The rafter should be birdsmouthed
over and skew nailed to the wall plate
I was suprised Building Control allowed cold spots to be built into the blockwork openings....never seen vertical DPC not lapped to horizontal...its a new world


----------



## Jack R

aka.eric said:


> Strange but true...in some areas building control no longer seem to insist on birdsmouth,s.Why?...who knows...it was always considered important.
> 
> "The overall stability of the roof and prevention of roof spread is vital. This can be achieved by forming the roof members into triangles and by connecting the roof members to each other and to ridges, wall plates and purlins satisfactorily. The use of birdsmouth joints, etc. helps."
> 
> Still NHBC requirement...
> The following should be used at
> main connections:
> • RAFTERS to ceiling joists: nailed lapped
> joint. The rafter should be birdsmouthed
> over and skew nailed to the wall plate
> I was suprised Building Control allowed cold spots to be built into the blockwork openings....never seen vertical DPC not lapped to horizontal...its a new world


I'm surprised they still allow skew nailing too, I thought they where insisting on those bloody truss clips to hold them. How times change and as for the dpc that's quite common round these parts still although it's much quicker and thermally more efficient to use a cavity closer :thumb:


----------



## enc

Are these pics up to date ... over 8 weeks to get to current build seems a long time for pro builders ? How many guys are working on it ?


----------



## Chris H1

Great build really jealous of all the space your going to have 

Don't know if you have it planned but I would stick a door between the garage & new extension bit (or where ever you can squeeze one in) so you don't have to go outside to come back inside?


----------



## Dan

Thats gonna be some size house when it's all done!!

Would love a garage of that size


----------



## Daz.

What are you doing with the side windows that are now in the garage?


----------



## ghost_walker

if he keeps them, then the missus can hand him cups of tea and bacon rolls without him traipsing muck into the house

just my 2p worth


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Daz. said:


> What are you doing with the side windows that are now in the garage?


will be bricked up


----------



## Uncle Winnet

well some slow progress but we are geting there



























in this pic u can see a window boarded up the window company forgot to inform us that there was a delay in the window after we had taken the window out 







































































































































and this got fitted today well happy with it


----------



## Jack R

I'm getting really concerned about the carpentry on your roof, it doesn't seem up to the basic standards from what I can see. Just relying on things being nailed or screwed in with no hangers or straps is ok if the joints have been formed correctly but these don't appear to have been. I assuming that building control are happy with everything they've seen? Maybe it's just me being brought up to do things properly, but I wouldn't want something above my head to not be right. This is not meant to offend or upset, but I felt it needed to be mentioned.


----------



## Simonrev

JR1982 said:


> I'm getting really concerned about the carpentry on your roof, it doesn't seem up to the basic standards from what I can see. Just relying on things being nailed or screwed in with no hangers or straps is ok if the joints have been formed correctly but these don't appear to have been. I assuming that building control are happy with everything they've seen? Maybe it's just me being brought up to do things properly, but I wouldn't want something above my head to not be right. This is not meant to offend or upset, but I felt it needed to be mentioned.


It actually seems fine to me from what I can remember from regs .. wall plate notched correctly ... noggins ok and the only overlap has both timbers sat on an RSJ .... wall to roof straps I presume will be fitted in due course


----------



## Jack R

My mistake, I have now had a look on my iPad and the photos have now loaded correctly  disregard what I said above as the photos with truss clips etc. didn't load and for that I apologise.:thumb:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

It's ok was going to say it has truss clips and also it's fastend down on the steals


----------



## Uncle Winnet

got the membrine on the roof ready to be tiled

door and window glass in

sealed the floor and 1/2 of it panited with 2 coats on


----------



## Jack R

That's a nice colour for the floor bud, are you plastering the walls in the garage or just sealing them?


----------



## Dapman

Looks the biz!


----------



## ron burgandy

Very nice, just round the corner from me


----------



## Uncle Winnet

JR1982 said:


> That's a nice colour for the floor bud, are you plastering the walls in the garage or just sealing them?


just going to paint the block work


----------



## Jack R

Should brighten it up nicely, although I don't envy you as you got a lot of block work to paint might be worth hiring an airless sprayer to take all the hard work out of it.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

finished the painting off and also made a start on my work bench


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so the builder has put the velux windows in and started tiling the roof


























i finished my bench off and done a bit off painting


----------



## Jack R

If I was you I would move that roll of masking tape on to the corner edge and draw round it then trim the corner off the worktop as that's the wrong height to be catching yourself on! I speak from words of wisdom on that problem


----------



## Jack R

Do like the vice by the way :thumb: reminds me I need a new one


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Every garage needs a big steady vice


----------



## Uncle Winnet

well the roof is nearly done forgot to get pics as i have been painting all day any 1 whos paint block work will know how much a **** job that is need to get some more paint as i well under estimated how much i need

also built up some wall cabinets also for got pics off them


----------



## Palmer02

Lovely build 
Look forward to the final results


----------



## Uncle Winnet

got the roof nearly done good job as its raind all day today


































also got some work done inside walls painted new shelving units in and lin bin storage up


----------



## Liver

awesome work again 

sneaky jet ski popping in the pictures too I see. 

some nice toys


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Yes love my jet skis got my self a cheap stand up 2 to learn to ride hopefully at some point


----------



## Uncle Winnet

not much done as im on nights linbins up


----------



## Sean15

Not keen on them storage tubs.


----------



## carlmu77

Sean15 said:


> Not keen on them storage tubs.


Always one. They are functional and do the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Uncle Winnet said:


> not much done as im on nights linbins up


If that was me i would have to put all the same colours together 😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlmu77

rob267 said:


> If that was me i would have to put all the same colours together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hahaha, is that the OCD kicking in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

carlmu77 said:


> Hahaha, is that the OCD kicking in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## eibbor

Proper working garage! What scissor lift do you have? Got one on my 'to buy' list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Winnet

more done had to swap all my stuff in to my new garage over the weekend









then builders was back today to start on old garage block old windows up and dig footings


----------



## Uncle Winnet

eibbor said:


> Proper working garage! What scissor lift do you have? Got one on my 'to buy' list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252927007728?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Uncle Winnet

not up dated much got a bit done studd walls up plaster boarding done and Eleatics going in



























more done in new garage







waste pipe for sink and washing machine



Eleatics going in


----------



## VIPER

Great progress bud  

Is that a S1 RST door I spy there?


----------



## Forsh

What gives you that idea Viper?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322794



Thanks UW - you've reminded me of a single alloy I have lying around that's going to be my new hose reel :thumb:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Forsh said:


> What gives you that idea Viper?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322794
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks UW - you've reminded me of a single alloy I have lying around that's going to be my new hose reel :thumb:


No problem


----------



## Uncle Winnet

so got a delivery today 15x 1.5meter led lights









this make them easier to join them together






well happy


----------



## Jack R

I do like them, have you got a link?


----------



## Forsh

JR1982 said:


> I do like them, have you got a link?





Uncle Winnet said:


> this make them easier to join them together


Looks like it!


----------



## Uncle Winnet

here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LEDVero-L...var=491720602118&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Jack R

Forsh said:


> Looks like it!


Should of seen that coming:wall::lol:


----------



## Uncle Winnet

got my lights working


----------



## Uncle Winnet

new ramp fitted






john


----------



## Pauly.22

Shame half the photos don't work, 

Looks like quite the build. Ramp looks good. Something I'd like one day.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

had a bit off a rethink with my shelving so moved it to the back end off the garage

how it was 


now



lots more room at the front now

also puting a loft space in now here you can see where the shelving is now and the new loft 








will give me lots more room also going to move my compressor up in to the roof some where


----------



## duffy02

What k lights are they?


----------



## Uncle Winnet

Led's strip lights


----------



## Uncle Winnet

flooring all done and lights moved and more lights added just have to wire them in


----------



## duffy02

Can you send a link to the ones you got?


----------



## VIPER

Looking superb! That lift is defo something I'm going to need to look into as I've got the height to raise a car with a 2-poster I just can't make it workable as a permanent fixture.

Loft space will be extremely usefull - nice job :thumb:

S1 is looking sweet, too btw.


----------



## Uncle Winnet

duffy02 said:


> Can you send a link to the ones you got?[/Q
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LEDVero-L...rent-or-frosted-/192031024239?var=&hash=item0


----------

